# Gentoo lahm sehr langsam

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe es Geschaft Gentoo zu installieren und alles was man

so braucht ans laufen zu bekommen.

KDE CUPS ALSA LIRC TV

Ich habe mir da auch schon die ersten Programme wie Mozilla installiert.

Und ich finde das Gentoo ist sehr langsam.

Aleine der Mozilla hat im Betrieb eine Processor auslastung von

30% laut "top".

Auch so läuft das irgendwie nicht flüssig.

Ich habe hier einen Pentium3 700MHz Processor

ca 300MBRam VIA Chipsatz

Ebenfalls ist hdparm eingeschaltet die Festplatte läuft im DMA.

Ich kann mir nur noch vorstellen, dass ich die Falschen Flags gesetzt habe

oder einen Option im Kernel vergessen habe.

Nur ich bin neuling im Kernel bau und von daher brauche ich da

eine Anleitung für doofe.

Ich hänge euch hier mal die MAKE.conf und die Kernel config

dran und vielleicht weiß jemand was falsch ist.

Wer schön wenn jemand den Fehler findet und das System

beschleunigt.

Der Geschwindigkeitsvergleich kommt von SUSE 8.2 und ich denke,

dass Gentoo das dreimal schlägt.

Gruss Jörg

Danke für das Lesen der CONFIG

MAKE.CONF:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-gnome alsa cups foomaticdb lirc mozilla samba ppds tiff wmf"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#FEATURES="distcc"

#FEATURES="ccache"

#CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

Kernel config:

 Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_X86_NUMA is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_OOM_KILLER is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_IP22 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

#

#    SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_MEDLEY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROC is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MIROPCM20_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_UNIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not setLast edited by JoHo42 on Sun May 09, 2004 11:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sas

Also mir fällt da so spontan nur auf, dass du als host in der make.conf 686 hättest angeben sollen. Aber allein daran wirds wohl kaum liegen.

----------

## peje

poste doch mal den output von dmesg, vielleicht sieht man da mehr

----------

## JoHo42

So hier den Output von dmesg:

Linux version 2.4.26 (root@peace) (gcc-Version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #7 SMP So Mai 9 09:06:49 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017fec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fec000 - 0000000017fef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fef000 - 0000000017fff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fff000 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 98284

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 94188 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f6920

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   CUV4X    0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x17fec000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   CUV4X    0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x17fec080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   CUV4X    0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x17fec040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS CUV4X    0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=306

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 701.616 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 1399.19 BogoMIPS

Memory: 385656k/393136k available (1810k kernel code, 7092k reserved, 628k data, 132k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 03

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.88 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 701.6055 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 100.2292 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1002292, slice: 501146

CPU0<T0:1002288,T1:501136,D:6,S:501146,C:1002292>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0cc0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 00:04.0

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 930C

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.6.1 (20010830)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS02 at 0x03e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux Tulip driver version 0.9.15-pre12 (Aug 9, 2002)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

tulip0:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip0:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip0:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip0:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip0:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth0: Digital DS21143 Tulip rev 65 at 0xa800, 00:80:AD:87:06:EC, IRQ 11.

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 321M

agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 0605), you might want to boot with agp=try_unsupported

agpgart: no supported devices found.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: IC35L060AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L120AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: CD-540E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 120103200 sectors (61493 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=7476/255/63

hdb: attached ide-disk driver.

hdb: host protected area => 1

hdb: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=15017/255/63

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

sym53c8xx: at PCI bus 0, device 17, function 0

sym53c8xx: setting PCI_COMMAND_PARITY...(fix-up)

sym53c8xx: 53c810a detected

sym53c810a-0: rev 0x12 on pci bus 0 device 17 function 0 irq 11

sym53c810a-0: ID 7, Fast-10, Parity Checking

scsi0 : sym53c8xx-1.7.3c-20010512

  Vendor: YAMAHA    Model: CRW4260           Rev: 1.0j

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,6)) ...

for (ide0(3,6))

reiserfs: replayed 17 transactions in 3 seconds

ide0(3,6):Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding Swap: 195304k swap-space (priority -1)

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 978773 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 976951 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 886626 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 667413 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 667410 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 667158 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 667117 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 626852 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 601900 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 601538 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 601533 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 298671 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [246693 287893 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):There were 13 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

i2c-algo-bit.o: i2c bit algorithm module

bttv: driver version 0.7.108 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:10.1

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 00:10.0, irq: 9, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf7000000

bttv0: detected: Terratec TValue (LR102) [card=33], PCI subsystem ID is 153b:1134

bttv0: using: Terratec TerraTValue Version Bt878 [card=33,autodetected]

i2c-core.o: adapter bt848 #0 registered as adapter 0.

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

i2c-core.o: driver generic i2c audio driver registered.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

i2c-core.o: client [Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and comp] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 0).

bash-2.05b$ dmesg

Linux version 2.4.26 (root@peace) (gcc-Version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #7 SMP So Mai 9 09:06:49 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017fec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fec000 - 0000000017fef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fef000 - 0000000017fff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fff000 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

383MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 98284

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 94188 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f6920

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   CUV4X    0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x17fec000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   CUV4X    0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x17fec080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   CUV4X    0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x17fec040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS CUV4X    0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=306

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 701.616 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 1399.19 BogoMIPS

Memory: 385656k/393136k available (1810k kernel code, 7092k reserved, 628k data, 132k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 03

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.88 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 701.6055 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 100.2292 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1002292, slice: 501146

CPU0<T0:1002288,T1:501136,D:6,S:501146,C:1002292>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0cc0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 00:04.0

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 930C

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.6.1 (20010830)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS02 at 0x03e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux Tulip driver version 0.9.15-pre12 (Aug 9, 2002)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

tulip0:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip0:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip0:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip0:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip0:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth0: Digital DS21143 Tulip rev 65 at 0xa800, 00:80:AD:87:06:EC, IRQ 11.

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 321M

agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 0605), you might want to boot with agp=try_unsupported

agpgart: no supported devices found.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: IC35L060AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L120AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: CD-540E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 120103200 sectors (61493 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=7476/255/63

hdb: attached ide-disk driver.

hdb: host protected area => 1

hdb: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=15017/255/63

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

sym53c8xx: at PCI bus 0, device 17, function 0

sym53c8xx: setting PCI_COMMAND_PARITY...(fix-up)

sym53c8xx: 53c810a detected

sym53c810a-0: rev 0x12 on pci bus 0 device 17 function 0 irq 11

sym53c810a-0: ID 7, Fast-10, Parity Checking

scsi0 : sym53c8xx-1.7.3c-20010512

  Vendor: YAMAHA    Model: CRW4260           Rev: 1.0j

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,6)) ...

for (ide0(3,6))

reiserfs: replayed 17 transactions in 3 seconds

ide0(3,6):Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding Swap: 195304k swap-space (priority -1)

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 978773 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 976951 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 886626 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 667413 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 667410 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 667158 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 667117 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 626852 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 601900 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 601538 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 601533 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [602143 298671 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):Removing [246693 287893 0x0 SD]..done

ide0(3,6):There were 13 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

i2c-algo-bit.o: i2c bit algorithm module

bttv: driver version 0.7.108 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:10.1

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 00:10.0, irq: 9, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf7000000

bttv0: detected: Terratec TValue (LR102) [card=33], PCI subsystem ID is 153b:1134

bttv0: using: Terratec TerraTValue Version Bt878 [card=33,autodetected]

i2c-core.o: adapter bt848 #0 registered as adapter 0.

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

i2c-core.o: driver generic i2c audio driver registered.

i2c-core.o: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

i2c-core.o: client [Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and comp] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 0).

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:04.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 16

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686a (rev 22) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci00:04.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:0e.0

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

blk: queue c03b8e40, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c03b8f88, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: CHECK for good STATUS

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_serial: auto-detected active low receiver

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin:sample_rate: 0

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

----------

## rblock

Warum hast Du Symetric Multi Processing (SMP) aktiviert? Du hast doch nur einen Prozessor.

.

Das würde ich als erstes rausschmeißen. Mehr hatte ich mir auf die schnell nicht ansehen können, da ich gleich mit Frau und Töchterchen an die zurzeit regenfrei Luft gehen muss.  :Wink: 

.

Luftige Grüße

----------

## kurt

hi

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:04.1 

VP_IDE: chipset revision 16 

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later 

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686a (rev 22) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci00:04.1 

 ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA 

 ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio 

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 

# 

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set 

wen ich mich nicht teusche könntest du vieleicht mal dein ide kontroller aktivieren

und ein

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hda

hdparm -tT /dev/hdb
```

posten

gruss

kurt

----------

## JoHo42

Jetzt ist nur noch die dumme frage wie ich den IDE aktiviere?

Und mal ein paar Werte:

SUSE

128 MB in 1,2 5sec = 102MB/sec

64 MB in 1,75 sec = 36,57MB/sec

Gentoo:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   572 MB in  2.01 seconds = 284.58 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  110 MB in  3.04 seconds =  26.18 MB/sec

Gruss JörgLast edited by JoHo42 on Sun May 09, 2004 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mo-ca

also ide musst du nicht aktivieren.

das was du meinst ist dma und dass wird mittels hdparm aktiviert.

----------

## JoHo42

Hmm ich weiß jetzt aber auch nicht was ich noch tun kann.

Der DMA ist aktiviert.

Mit dem IDE da komme ich halt drauf, vom Posting darüber.

Ich weiß halt nicht mehr weiter.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## DawgG

ich schlage vor, du überprüfst nochmal die kernel-config (wirklich _JEDE_ option!) und compilirst ggf neu.  ein paar übersehene kleinigkeiten und (schlecht angepasste) default-werte können schon weitreichende folgen haben.

das alleinige anpassen der make.conf ist nicht ausreichend.

ich selbst nehme ausschliesslich die sachen, die ich wirklich brauche (also zb den richtigen via-chipsatz) , fest in den kernel, seltener gebrauchte werden module. war immer deutlich schneller als ne suse.

----------

## konsuldotcom

Moin zusammen...

mal eine andere Frage, welchen Kernel benutzt du ?

Zumindest die mm-sources in der Version 2.6.6-rc3-r1 haben wohl ein Memory Hole ..ist am 5.Mai oder 4.Mai gepatcht worden.

Mfg

----------

## JoHo42

Ich bnutze:

Vanilla Source 2.4.26.....

Zum Thema Kernel ich bin da noch ein ziemlicher Neuling, was den Kernel betrifft.

Deshalb habe ich halt alle meine Sachen in das Forum kopiert.

Ich habe auf jedenfall einen VIA Chipssatz auf dem Board da bin ich mir ziemlich

sicher da es im Board Handburch (ASUS) auch so drin stehet und ich

aufs Board schaue dann steht das da auch noch mal.

Gruss Jörg

Danke an alle die sich bemühen um meine Probleme zu lösen.

----------

## jwj

Warum benutzt du nicht einfach den fertigen 2.4.x gentoo kernel?

----------

## aZZe

So...als aller erstes! Den SMP Kernel rausschmeißen das bremst auf jeden Fall, da du nur einen Prozessor hast er aber nun zwei erwartet. Den Treiber für deinen Chipsatz musst du logischerweise auch installieren, sonst kannste auch kein DMA benutzen. Im kernel gibt es auch eine Option per default DMA für Festplatten direkt einzuschalten. Kann die jetzt leider nicht sagen wo genau, da ich im Moment bei IBM vor sonem scheiß Windoof 2000 Server sitze. 

Wenn du Pech kannst du das ganze System nochmal neu installieren, da du die meisten Pakete und Programme ja mit smp Unterstützung kompiliert hast. Das bekommst du so ohne weiteres nicht mehr raus da ist es schneller das System einfach neu zu machen. O.K. bei nem 700MHz Prozi dauert das leider. 

Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

so jetzt noch mal was zur geschwindigkeit.

Ich habe schon etwas länger den SMP aus dem Kernel rausgeworfen.

Und auch einen großen Teil meines System schon neu compelliert.

Ebenfalls habe ich den XFREE-DRM installiert und ich schaffe

240 FPS. Jetzt ist da noch die Frage ob das gut ist.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## sarahb523

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> so jetzt noch mal was zur geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Ich habe schon etwas länger den SMP aus dem Kernel rausgeworfen.
> ...

 

mit was haste denn die FPS gemessen? mein system mit meiner alten geforce karte schafft bei glxgears ca. 1800-2000 FPS und ich hab noch nich mal alle anwendungen beendet.

Außerdem is mein system auch nich gerade das neuste.

----------

## JoHo42

Ich habe das mit GLXGEARS gemessen,

dabei auch alle Anwendungen geschlossen.

Ich habe hier eine r128 Grafikkarte drin,

bzw nutze auch diesen Treiber.

Was ich wohl noch ein bißchen langsam finde ist der Mozilla

zieht mal eben 40% von der CPU weg.

Der steht beim TOP befehlt immer ganz ganz oben.

Was mich vielleicht da noch stört ist,

wenn ich mplayer starte zeigt der mir an:

Detected cache-line size is 32 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

Wenn ich nämlich Filme schauen ist meine Processor auslastung 100%

Habe ich vergessen die MMX Technologie einzuschalten?

Wenn ja wie mache ich das?

Gruss Jörg

Ansonsten bin ich da glaube ich schon ganz zufrieden mit dem

System.

----------

## holla die waldfee

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du Pech kannst du das ganze System nochmal neu installieren, da du die meisten Pakete und Programme ja mit smp Unterstützung kompiliert hast. Das bekommst du so ohne weiteres nicht mehr raus da ist es schneller das System einfach neu zu machen. O.K. bei nem 700MHz Prozi dauert das leider. 
> 
> 

 

was ist das denn für eine aussage? er hat in keiner make.conf dem compilier mitgegeben das er die programme auf einen smp anpassen soll. (wenn es so eine option überhaupt gibt)

mit einem "emerge -eu world" kannst du das system rebuilden

gruß holla

----------

## sarahb523

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich habe das mit GLXGEARS gemessen,
> 
> dabei auch alle Anwendungen geschlossen.
> 
> Ich habe hier eine r128 Grafikkarte drin,
> ...

 

hmm r128 meinst du damit die ATI karte? Wenn ja denk ich mal das die treiber nicht so toll sind. Aber das weiß ich nich, das müssen andere beurteilen die die karte kennen. Jedenfalls hatte ich schon mit meiner alten riva tnt ca. 700 fps (mit den nvidia treibern)

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich wohl noch ein bißchen langsam finde ist der Mozilla
> 
> zieht mal eben 40% von der CPU weg.
> ...

 

Da muß bei dir was komisches passieren. ich hab max. 20% meist aber so  um die 11% und das bei meiner alten kiste. Ich habe die binaries direkt von mozilla.org genommen.

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich vielleicht da noch stört ist,
> 
> wenn ich mplayer starte zeigt der mir an:
> ...

 

scheint wohl normal zu sein. bei mir steht aber nur mmx disabled. mmx2 und sse gibts bei mir nich. Aber das stört nich weiter cpu usage bei 20-60%

Ich vermute deine Grafikarte/treiber bietet nich viel hardware beschleunigung.

 *holla die waldfee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> er hat in keiner make.conf dem compilier mitgegeben das er die programme auf einen smp anpassen soll.
> 
> 

 

Das würde mich mal interressieren ob das geht. Aber ich sehe wenn ich mir die matrix äh den text ansehe, den man während des kompilierens anschaut, das dort smp kompiler optionen mit übergeben werden ( _SMP_ ). Die werden direkt aus der kernel konfig genommen.

----------

## DawgG

aaaallsoooo, step-by-step:

ich würd zuerst mit 

```
lspci -vv
```

kucken, was fürn chuipsatz und son zeug drin ist. 

dann, bei laufendem system,

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

eintippen, da steht dann genau, was der proz hat und kann und was nicht.

dann den kernel HANDkompilieren, also in /usr/src/linux  wechseln,

```
 cd /usr/src/linux
```

 vorher zur sicherheit noch überprüfen, ein symlink von /usr/src/linux auf das verzeichnis der gewünschten kernelversion existiert:

```
ls -al /usr/src/linux
```

wenn du schon fett rumgemacht hast und irgendwelcherschrott da rumsthene könnte, den du nicht mehr brauchst:

```
make mrproper
```

eingeben, dann wird ALLES ausser die reinen quellen gelöscht.

falls du eine brauchbare .config dort hast, reicht ein 

```
make clean
```

aus, die .config bleibt erhalten, andere ruinen werden entfernt.

nu bitte 

```
make menuconfig
```

und deine vorhin aus lspci und /proc/cpuinfo erhaltenen infos an den richtigen stellen reinschreiben; es ist zwar etwas zäh manchmal, aber es hilft wirklich, alles genau durchzulesen (bitte oft help auswählen; oft ist es so, dass direkt drinsteh XY-chipsatz, und in help dann genau für welche revisionen und für welche nicht), pures RTFM, sehr ergiebig.

ein blick in die hervorragende gentoo-doku hat mir auch noch nie geschadet --(-;

den ganzen fps-krempel halte ich bzgl des kernels nur für sehr beschränkt aussagefähig, da is einfach zu viel grafikkarte/-treiber, xfree und son shize mit drin.  bei glxgears verändert sich übrigens die fps-anzahl, wenn die fenstergrösse verändert wird - soviel dazu.

bei mir wars so, dass ich nach der ordentlichen einrichtung des systems gar keinen neuen rechner mehr kaufen wollte (athlon-c 800), weil alles so gut und SCHNELL lief. klar, bei spielen isses was anderes, aber auch hier habe ich bei härteren einstellungen auf identischer hw bei quake3 fast doppelt soviel fps (mit 2.4.2x-gaming-sources, aber auch mit 2.6.4-ck-sources).

viel spass!

gen2 rewelez!

----------

## JoHo42

Ich denke, dass ich meinen PC jetzt OPTIMAL habe.

Ich habe nochmal alles compeliert mit einem neuen Eintrag

in der Make.conf

586-pc nach 686-pc

Ebenfalls habe ich im Kernel alles was nichts mit dem VIA Chipsatz

zu tun hat ausgemacht.

Ebenfalls habe ich bei GLXGEARS jetzt die gleiche Geschwindigkeit

wie bei Suse.

Der Fehler hier lag in der Einstellung der Farbtiefe.

Ich habe unter SUSE eine Farbtiefe von 16 und unter Getnoo eine

Farbtiefe von 24.

Dadurch hatte ich einen Faktor zwei in den Angaben von glxinfo.

Ich denke, dass ich jetzt noch mal den Kernel auf 2.6 ändere,

da mein System doch noch mal hin und wieder stehen bleibt.

Kernel panic  :Smile:  Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Gentoo.

Allerdings traue ich dem Portage noch nicht ganz.

Das wird sich aber auch noch rausstellen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## amne

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher was du genau meinst, aber die CHOST-Variable sollte man meines Wissens nach nicht verändern.

----------

